# Sump Tank



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

if you havent read my thread in freshwater forums, ive decided to opt out of a second fish tank and instead utilize my empty 30 gallon tank as a sump filtration tank.

i have a double set up (the old iron stand). on the bottom i have sitting an empty 30, and above a 30 gallon populated by a solo jack dempsey. some might call this over kill since i have plenty of filtration, but i call it a fun experiment to get my hands dirty in something ive never done before.

my question is before i start this project...any need to knows? anything i should absolutely get or avoid to any of you who've done this?

partially im doing this too because i eventually want to make my way to saltwater and having knowledge on sump tanks and expanded filtration seems to be saltwater 101 so its good education if nothing else.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Great link to get you started HERE

You need a drain, a HOB overflow box or a drilled hole with bulkhead, and a pump to lift water.

Secondly, if possible avoid a HOB overflow box... they will take up needed space in your tank. The only other option other than a HOB, is having your top tank drilled (or the bottom and then swapping them to make it easier) for a drain. You cant drill tempered glass because it explodes... Some tanks are ALL tempered glass, some are tempered BOTTOM only, so you will need to determine what you have. Any idea of the brand of tank? age? Is there a sticker on the bottom of the tank (check from the inside, as sometimes they put it under the lower center brace facing up)

Due to the low GPH and size of this tank, you dont actually need an overflow box, and could drill your bulkhead near the top of the tank and use an upward facing PVC 90 to strain off the surface and quiet things down (less complex and more room in tank)

Once you get a drain figured out, its all down hill and easy... You just need a pump to lift the water to the display, at which point a MJ1200 powerhead and some vinyl tubing will work.

Maybe checkout Glassholes.com... they sell kits with a small overflow box, bulkhead and glass drill bit for cheap, and they work great.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

just checked the tank out. no brand name and no clear indication of what type of glass. im most likely going to swap tanks because i obviously will have to break down the display to drill. so ill get the gritty work done and swap when ready.

ill read the link you posted. thanks for the tips im really pumped to get this underway (no pun intended lol)


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Google "tempered glass and polarized glasses" there is a way to tell if its tempered or not...

Secondly, every chart I have found for 30 gallon tanks says the bottom, front and back are NOT tempered so you are most likely fine.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

looks like im good to go after all








this is gonna be a huge undertaking for me. im actually stoaked to learn a new skill. never had a sump tank filter setup. i feel like this is gonna open doors for me when im able to finally take that leap into saltwater

thanks for the help aegir. you truly are a genius with this stuff


----------

